# CM 7.1 on GS2 problems



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys, anyone else who has flashed CM 7.1 on their phones has had problems? In my case every other app closes, including the market. The camera opens up and force closes everytime.

Post here ur problems and solutions (if u found one)


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

Also thr market crashes a lot too. Android.vending


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

To fix the camera issue run "Fix Permissions" in Rom Manager.


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

To fix your force closing market just change your phones language to English UK or English US

Tux to Daniel from XDa for this one


----------

